
Google contradicts Trump claims: it’s not working on a coronavirus portal - exochrono
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/03/google-contradicts-trump-claims-its-not-working-on-a-coronavirus-portal/
======
3327
Ok verily google, basically google communications is putting out the statement
so its arguably google... sure its Trump so the facts are obviously murky but,
in this case i think a subsidiary and or google is a non-starter argument.

Knowing many googlers there are massive numbers of volunteers internally so
his 1700 number may not be completely off...

